# Dreckige Metalltextur



## Cit (12. Juli 2004)

Hi, kenn mich mit Photoshop schon etwas aus jedoch hab ich bis heute noch nich rausgefunden wie man eine richtig schöne Metalltextur mit realistischen abgenutzten Flecken macht ! Ein Beispiel hätt ich beim Gordon Flash, sein Brustpanzer is genau so eine Metalltextur  ! Hier ein Bild damit ihr euch vorstellen könnt was ich meine !







Schon mal thx

C!t


----------



## Coranor (12. Juli 2004)

Ich empfehle immer wieder gerne http://www.good-tutorials.com (PS Tutorial Datenbank, sofern Du natürlich der englischen Sprache mächtig bist und auch mit den englischen Begriffen für Photoshop vertraut bist). Such dort einfach mal nach "metal" und "grunge".

Wenn das nicht hilft einfach mal nach den zwei Begriffen googeln oder Forumssuche (gemeint sind vor allem Grunge Brushes).

Hier noch ein Link von good-tutorials, da geht's um rostiges Metall: http://cgi.akulesworld.com/showthread.php?t=114


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. Juli 2004)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass du auf diversen Texturseiten bestimmt eine dreckige bzw. abgenutzte Metalltextur findest, kriegst du das recht einfach mit sogenannten Grunge Brushes hin. Einfach mal hier im Forum nach dem Thema suchen, Brushes runterladen, Metalltextur herstellen und dann ordentlich bearbeiten. Mit ein bisschen Geschick dürfte man das aber auch mit den Standardwerkzeugspitzen von Photoshop hinkriegen.

Ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig 

/edit
Sorry, war wohl zu langsam ...


----------



## Cit (12. Juli 2004)

Thx, ich werd mich mal an die Arbeit machen


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (12. Juli 2004)

Ich möcht dir hier diese Tutorial nahelegen. Erklärt dir ev. sicher  ein paar unklare Punkte.


----------



## Cit (13. Juli 2004)

@ SpArGs


Mega THX ! Dein Tut hat mir sehr weitergeholfen !

Wenn ihr noch mehr solcher Tutorials habt wäre ich euch sehr dankbar !

mfg C!t


----------



## King Euro (15. Juli 2004)

Komisch das die Tutorials in den eigenen Reihen immer missachtet werden 

Klick mich


----------

